# my lil e36...



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)

Hey everyone,

Just driving an old E36. Nothing special, needs a lot of work before I should really be posting any pics... but I'm on a limited student budget, so mods are sparse and few between.

The car is fully loaded, black on black leather.

Current mods include: 
- OEM M3 front & rear bumpers
- Euro Tail Lights
- Gen II Crystal Clear Corners... (I have Gen III's now, pics taken before I installed them though); 
- Z3 turn signals
- body colored eyebrows
- OEM ZKW Ellipsoid Headlights
- Generation V Angel-Eyes with Heat-Treated Custom Filters; 
- Carbon Fibre Emblems all around;
- 16" E46 7-Spoke Rims...

I think that's it for exterior... Remus Exhaust, and Lowering on H&R/Blistens soon enough.

Interior mods are just some chrome accents, m3 lighted shift knob, etc.

On the positive side, everything works on the car.. no problems, every last bulb is working, OBC has no lost pixels, etc... it's in awesome shape anyway.

More pictures / info can be found on my cardomain website: http://www.cardomain.com/id/nightmare_bmw

Enjoy!

Justin E36


----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)




----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)




----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)




----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice choice on the wheels. That's the first time I've seen those 16" wheels on an E36. They look good.


----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)

:bigpimp:


----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)

:tsk: :thumbup:


----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)

:bawling: :angel:


----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)




----------



## Justin E36 (May 24, 2003)




----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Where did you get the xenon interior bulbs from?


----------



## MrMakaveli (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry for upping an old topic, but are you ****ting me? those wheels are nasty.


----------



## fizzle (Dec 22, 2007)

love red angel eyes, too bad there illegal here.


----------

